# Pinned Dory on the Upper Colorado



## Allroadinvail (May 17, 2015)

Is it the same one that was there on Sunday?


----------



## Shane_BLM_Kremmling (Feb 19, 2016)

Yep. It's the same one.


----------



## fishingraft (Aug 30, 2015)

Shane_BLM_Kremmling said:


> Yep. It's the same one.



Any info on the owners and how they did that? Might have to bring some snorkeling gear out this summer and snag myself some high end fishing gear.


----------



## MaverickUSC (Jun 24, 2014)

Rookies and I took a peek at it today too. Thought it would be a good place for a real life Z drag, that boat is thrashed though. Didn't even attempt an unwrap. It's in the last rapid of Red Gore Canyon on the left, not exactly just below Island. The upstream bow appears to have snapped off, probably pretty sharp in there. Easy move around it.


----------



## jonstavney (Jun 3, 2015)

SomeOne needs to merge these three threads.


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## mrekid (May 13, 2004)

Hindsight! Condolences to all.


----------



## spw424 (Jan 19, 2016)

Anybody have a picture of the incident?


----------

